# Whom would I disturb to request an app to be created?



## Es0ter1c (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope I'm in the right forum for this, but I've got a bug in my b^tt to develop an app to suit a certain legal, but vengeful purpose, and realized it may be much faster and effective to ask those who already do it to help me out rather than investing the time required to learn how to develop it myself.

I'm not alone in my carrier-bound early termination fee anger, I'm sure, but here's my rub. Big red decided to force me (and everyone else) onto a new capped data plan if I'm dumb enough to upgrade. Combine this with their decision to lock the bootloader on the new sammie and I have no desire to be there any longer than necessary (7 years is enough). I haven't gone to the trouble yet of attempting to convince them they've breached contract, which they technically have, but I definitely will. 4 lines on my account say that I must attempt it, repeatedly.

However, in the meantime, since I still have unlimited data I was thinking an app could be created that served one purpose only. Pull and push data. Massive amounts of automated worthless data.

Install the app, watch it repeatedly pull the WoW pc installation package (or some other ridiculously huge file(s)) to the phone, upload it to dropbox (probably a small enough file for free dropbox accounts), delete the file from phone and dropbox, repeat. Ideally I could have a few similarly named apps that do the same thing running simultaneously. Turn them on while we sleep, turn them off when we wake. I'm guessing this will require root but that's covered. Even if it's just pulling and deleting it's making an impact I guess.

I know it's passive-aggressive, but hey I'm paying for it, it's legal, and as long as they refuse to wipe my fees I'll feel {a tiny wee bit} better about it. I'm sure dropping 3-4 similarly named identical apps on the Play market would get some attention?

Would the development for this be overly complex?


----------



## Es0ter1c (Jan 24, 2012)

Or are there already apps that do this? I feel like a leper here...


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad idea. Ruin things for everybody else. Plus, they don't care.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## Es0ter1c (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I know... That's exactly the problem. I can't wait to be done with them forever. Between them and Apple I can't decide which is the bigger, more spoiled baby. Maybe they could be the exclusive Apple carrier and try to buy the internet again, or patent it for themselves.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

An app like this would be considered, rightly so, malware and as such would be removed from the play market. Not to mention I think android would kill the process eventually if you kept making the same request. Especially if your hogging resources from the foreground task thread. Your app like all apps are subject to garbage collection whenever your not the thread with focus.

And doing it on a system level is just mean and a good way to get kicked off the network


----------

